# Forensoftware, die Burning Board 2 importieren kann

## Finswimmer

Hi,

in der Firma, in der ich arbeite, wird noch Burning Board 2 von Woltlab genutzt. Nun soll ich auf eine neue Version updaten. WBB3 will nicht.

Daher suche ich nach einer anderen Software, die das Board (6 Mio. Einträge, 70.000 User) gut verwalten kann. Ein Import von BB2 ist ein Muss.

Was könnt ihr da empfehlen?

Danke

Tobi

----------

## trikolon

habe gute Erfahrungen mit "Unclassified Board" gemacht: http://newsboard.unclassified.de/

Ein import von wbb2 soll wohl möglich sein, habs aber selbst nie versucht.

Gruß

----------

## Knieper

http://download.simplemachines.org/?converters man muss sich dann natürlich mit SMF rumschlagen.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *trikolon wrote:*   

> habe gute Erfahrungen mit "Unclassified Board" gemacht: http://newsboard.unclassified.de/
> 
> Ein import von wbb2 soll wohl möglich sein, habs aber selbst nie versucht.
> 
> Gruß

 

Ich sehe leider nur einen Import von Burning Board 1.x. Hast du dazu einen Link?

SMF habe ich schon getestet und da geht der Import leider nicht :/

Tobi

----------

## trikolon

hmm tatsächlich. habe bei näheren suchen auch nur wbb1 import gefunden. schreib doch einfach dort mal ins forum, evtl hat das ja schon mal jemand gemacht.

gruß

----------

